

O2 to lose iPhone deal as its network crashes - davecardwell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/5977126/O2-to-lose-iPhone-deal-as-its-network-crashes.html

======
davecardwell
Took the headline from the article, however note that as far as I can tell the
real story is that a (reputable?) blog claims to have seen documentation
stating that the original deal is up for review in October, not that
exclusivity is definitely lost.

Interesting that T-Mobile has already started offering iPhones to select
customers though: <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/03/t_mobile_i_phone/>

